# 1st Annual Smokey's Archery Bow Hunters Rendezvous , Pig Roast & Kids Day M&G



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

1st Annual Smokey's Archery Bow Hunters Rendezvous , Pig Roast & Kids Day M&G

We'll be putting on a shindig at Smokey's next month Sunday, August 28th from 8am - 6pm ? and it's gonna be a good'un !!

Doors open at 8am w/ Coffee and Donughts

GRAND PRIZE : 
ONIDEA BLACK EAGLE BOW CUSTOM BUILT TO THE WINNERS SPECIFICATIONS 
Retails 695.99 !!!!!!!!!

KIDS DRAWING 14 AND UNDER : 
BROWNING MICRO MIDAS 3 TOTAL PKG !!!!!!!!
Retail 234.99 !!!!!!!!!

50/50 DRAWINGS AND DOOR PRIZES THRUOUT THE DAY !!

All Day Events Starting at 8 am :

Free shooting in the air conditioned indoor NFAA certified range and Free Techno Video Hunt. The video shoot is a blast and is a great way to hone your hunting skills !!

Certified Archery Instructors on range all day to answwer questions and help with any shooting problems you may have for the beginners and vets alike.

In house certified Bow Techs will be on hand and ready to assist with any service your bow may need, tune ups, timing, re -string etc. The Pros at Smokeys do it all. 
FREE BOW INSPECTIONS !!

10 % Off Storewide ( Excluding Bows ) 

Chow will be ready at 11 am with roasted pig and venison quarters !! Food will be out all day, so munch at will. 
A dish to pass would be welcome !!
Tea and Lemonade will be provided.

Special Guests on hand will include :
Norm Blaker, Legendary Traditionalist, Bowyer, Master Flintknapper and Hunter for over 50 years will be here answering questions and showing some of is handcrafted stick bows, flint knapped arrow heads, knives and hand built flintlock muzzleloaders. 
Norm is one of the last, true " old school " Outdoorsmen and is an expert in the old ways.
This is a RARE appearance guys and one that you won't want to miss !!!!!!!!!!!

Tom Richardson, A-Way OutDoors Hunting and Television Pro-Staffer, will be giving a talk on the finer points of Bow Hunting Michigan Whitetail touching on Calling and Rattling, Reading Sign, Scouting, Stand Set- Ups, After The Shot and Saftey. 
Tom Pro Staffs for some of the top names in the country, has been Bow Hunting for 30 years with several record book animals to his credit, a published author, seminar speaker and Professional Guide. 98% of the bucks Tom has killed he's called in.

Steve Fisher: A-Way OutDoors Hunting and Television Pro Staff,Professional Cameraman and Ballistics expert. Steve will be on hand all day answering questions and giving valuable tips on filming your hunt. Steve shoots alot of the footage for A-Way Outdoors TV and is an invaluable resource for the proper way to get that hunt of a lifetime on film.

Randy Mitchell of Central Michigan Taxidermy. Randy is a professional taxidermist with over 25 years experience and will be answering questions and giving expert advise and tips on handling your trophy from the field to the wall.

Michigan Bow Hunters will be here.

Also, a DNR Field Officer will be on hand to answer any questions which you might have.

Reps On Hand :
Onidea Rep.
Champ's Deer Mineral Supplements
Team Xtreme

This Is Sure To Be A Fun And Informative Day As Well As 
A Great Way To Kick Off The Upcomming Season. 

Get Your Bow Ready To Rock, Throw A Few Arrows, M&G, Great Prizes and a Belly Full Of Food !!

5.00 per person donation at the door for the whole day with the proceeds going to the site. 1 Ticket for the drawings comes with the donation. 
The option to buy more tickets for the Grand Prizes is also available.

Anybody that plans on bringing a dish to pass, please post it here. Thanx. 

Hope To See All Of You There !

Go to the website for directions : Smokeysarchery.com or call
989-584-3694
127 W. Main St., Carson City, Michigan
48811


----------



## lil daddy (Jun 24, 2004)

TH, Dallas and I will be there for shur .We will bring a tossed salad . We had a great time at the turk seminar and now a hog roast whats next.:yikes: IF ya need some thing else or help with the cooking let me know


----------



## ScottC (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, this sounds like a lot of fun. Just did a mapquest check and it is 1 hour and 45 minutes from me. I will try and make it...wish I would have read about it sooner.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

TTT

I am going! I hope it won't have a negative effect on attendance:yikes:!!


----------

